# DSL Internet Speed Meter manipuliert ?



## amdintel (10. Juni 2009)

ich hege den Verdacht, 
das einige Internet Speed Meter die einem die DSL Geschw. Anzeigen , etwas manipuliert sind ?   Es ist ja Softwaremäßig kein Program, die Parameter so zu setzten das bestimme Anbieter etwas besser und andere etwas schlecht abschneiden ,

es ist komisch , jetzt um 3.44  Nachts, wo im Web. kaum betrieb ist , 
das trotzdem von Speed Meter Anbieter zu Speed Meter  Anbieter,  recht unterschiedliche  Ergebnisse angezeigt werden ?
bei dem ein oder anderem, wird dann spezielle  DSL Werbung  anschließend  eingeblendet,
und wenige sind  wohl Neutral und unparteiisch.

Verboten ist das wohl nicht, wenn man da  etwas mogelt ?


----------



## Wargrown (10. Juni 2009)

Wenn du jetzt nen Speedtest mit Testserver in Spanien nimmst hast du natürlich n langsameres Ergebnis als beim Server in Deutschland (Wieistmeineip.de).


----------



## amdintel (10. Juni 2009)

Der mit dem schlechten Ergebnis ist in Deutschland,
der mit dem guten Speed Ergebnis stehe nicht in
Deutschland , 
sondern irgendwo im Ausland  und scheint Neutral zu sein,
bissel merkwürdig  gelle.
ich hatte gestern Nacht,  zu dem gleichem Zeitpunkt, 
bei einem anderem Anbieter wesentlich bessere Werte Bild 2:


Bild  1 mit T.Com Werbung nach dem Test,
damit wohl  der Eindruck entsteht,  
das T.Com schneller sei ?
Nach dem Gesetz könnte man als schon aus unlauteren Wettbewerb bezeichnen , weil hier offenbar was vorgetäuscht wird, das nicht den Tatsachen entspricht ?
So eine Software ist auch recht einfach zu manipulieren ,
in der Auto. Erkennung  5 Ziffern IP Adresse = Provider Erkennung kommen dann, 
variable Zeilen  , da braucht man dann
zu Variable a=0 die den Speed mit errechnet ,
einfach nur mit dem Wert verändern den A= -1000 abändert
und schon wird z.b. bei Provider x immer 1000 DSL Speed 
weniger ausgegeben , mal so aus kleines Denk Beispiel !

Quelle Bild 1: http://www.suma-tools.de/dsl-speed-test/  Quelle  Bild 2 : http://www.ip-adress.com/ip_lokalisieren/


----------



## taks (10. Juni 2009)

Also bei mir Stimmts Perfekt. Und ich komm ned aus Deutschland.

DSL Speed Test | Ergebnis


Das mit der T-Com Werbung wird halt eine Lohnende Nebeneinnahme für die Seite sein.


----------



## amdintel (10. Juni 2009)

ja vielleicht gehört dein Provider wo du  Kunde bist uch zu dem "bevorzugten Werbe Partnern"  ?  und daher bessere Werte.
ich hatte da eben nur DSL 1000, 
schon seltsam ne. 
(wie oben schon gesagt), 
eins muss man  ´dabei beachten,  das Tagsüber  N-Net  mit <mehr Usern immer mehr ausgelastet ist , als Nachts gegen 3/4 Uhr, 
und Tagsüber hat man  deswegen auch meist weniger DSL Speed, als Nachts.


----------



## i7-gtx285 (10. Juni 2009)

es kann auch noch der grund sein das du über wlan drin warst etc.
die tests sind nie soo genau.
ich hab dsl 16.000 von freenet und der hat letztens mit über 2mb runtergeladen  obwohl nur 1.6 mb/s möglich sind mit meiner leitung 
und selsbt wenn du den test auf ein und dergleichen seite 3 mal hintereinander machst hast du immer andere ergebnisse wenn nicht dann ist es fake.


----------



## taks (10. Juni 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ja vielleicht gehört dein Provider wo du Kunde bist uch zu dem "bevorzugten Werbe Partnern" ? und daher bessere Werte.


 
Ne, eher ned


----------



## ole88 (10. Juni 2009)

lol ich hab ein verdammt gutes ergebnis naja bei 16000+ kein wunder


----------



## amdintel (10. Juni 2009)

i7-gtx285 schrieb:


> es kann auch noch der grund sein das du über wlan drin warst etc.
> die tests sind nie soo genau.
> ich hab dsl 16.000 von freenet und der hat letztens mit über 2mb runtergeladen  obwohl nur 1.6 mb/s möglich sind mit meiner leitung
> und selsbt wenn du den test auf ein und dergleichen seite 3 mal hintereinander machst hast du immer andere ergebnisse wenn nicht dann ist es fake.


häääää ????  sag mal liegt das an der Sonne heute ?
habe ich was von Wlan geschrieben ?
*ich habe kein Wlan * ich bin da schon ein bisschen länger dabei und kein dummer Schuljunge, der sich grade einen PC gekauft hat und wie man testet, das werde ich ja wohl nach 20 Jahren PC Erfahrung beurteilen können, gell
Die Unterschiede auch nach 4 x hinter ein ander testen, von
Speedmeder Anbieter zu Speddmeter Anbieter, da war der oben genannte trozdem immer um 30 % schlechter mit den Werten,
ein Zufall kann das ja wohl nicht sein, im so gut wie kein
Internet betrieb nachts stattfindet .


----------



## swatty (10. Juni 2009)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass versucht wird Ergebnisse zugunsten bestimmter Providern zu manipulieren.
Ich denke viel eher, dass das technische Ursachen hat, denn es gibt viel zu viele Faktoren, die einen Speedtest beeinflussen können. Wenn bei deinen Tests alle Faktoren von deinem Rechner bis zum Modem gleich geblieben sind, dann halte ich es für am wahrscheinlichsten, dass entweder die Gegenstelle oder ein Abschnitt der Route, die die Pakete nehmen, überlastet ist.


i7-gtx285 schrieb:


> ich hab dsl 16.000 von freenet und der hat letztens mit über 2mb runtergeladen  obwohl nur 1.6 mb/s möglich sind mit meiner leitung


Bei DSL 16000 hat man theoretisch eine maximale Übertragungsrate von 2 MB/s (Megabyte/Sekunde).
1 Byte = 8 Bit ; und da Provider die Übertragungsraten in Bit angeben, für Browser&Co aber Byte üblich sind, muss man mit dem Faktor 8 rechnen:
16.000 kbit/s (durch 8) = 2.000 kByte/s

oder als Grafik:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (10. Juni 2009)

die hier verlinkte seite haut sowieso nicht hin.
Ich habe mit 100mbit (Unileitung) da auch angeblich nur 2mbit. 
Das teil scheint einfach eine bescheidene leitung oder einen bescheidenen knotenpunkt für einige leute zu haben.
Ich denke nicht, dass es beabsichtigt ist, sondern nur eine folge der teilweise extrem unausgeglichenen knotenverteilung

bei der deutschen komme ich auf 35-50mbits down und 32upload (habe nebenbei noch fernsehstream laufen, aber das sollte nicht so viel ziehen)
Edit: gerade habe ich 81mbit download mit 35upload hinbekommen. Da sieht man mal, wie wenig so was stimmt. Ich habe eine Differenz von 100%...


----------



## harl.e.kin (11. Juni 2009)

sag mal Amd du kapierst es einfach nich in jedem deiner Threads wirst du unfreundlich den Leuten gegenüber die dir gerne deine Fragen beantworten möchten. Kannst das evtl. mal sein lassen?


----------



## taks (11. Juni 2009)

swatty schrieb:


> Bei DSL 16000 hat man theoretisch eine maximale Übertragungsrate von 2 MB/s (Megabyte/Sekunde).
> 1 Byte = 8 Bit ; und da Provider die Übertragungsraten in Bit angeben, für Browser&Co aber Byte üblich sind, muss man mit dem Faktor 8 rechnen:
> 16.000 kbit/s (durch 8) = 2.000 kByte/s


 
Da ist aber alles in kbps angegeben 


Aber wie oben schon gesagt könnte es an den Verbindungen der Provider leigen. Es kann z.B. sein dass du wenn du auf die Seite zugreiffen willst erstmal in die USA kehren gehst weil dein Provider keinen Vertrag mit T-Mobile hat. Aber wie oben schon geschrieben ist sicher keine Absitliche verschlechterung einiger Provider das Ziel.


----------



## pixelflair (11. Juni 2009)

DSL Speed Test | Ergebnis

lol dafür dass ich ne 3000er leitung hab und die auch voll funzt xD


----------



## Super Grobi (11. Juni 2009)

Es heißt ja immer "bis zu".

Meine 16000er geht auch nicht zu 100% 

DSL Speed Test | Ergebnis

Dachte erst es liegt am Speedport 501 und habe diesen durch eine Fritzbox 3270 ersetzt. Das gab ca. DSL 1000 als Leistungsunterschied.

SG


----------



## amdintel (11. Juni 2009)

es heißt nicht bis zu, 
sondern dieses Lügen Barometer zeit bei mit stets  auch nur 1000 an, wo  anderes also bei anderen Speed Metern habe ich mehr als das 5 Fache mehr ! Daher mein Verdachts, dass das manipuliert ist, IP Abfrage Telekom ja/nein, ja gute Werte nein schlechte Werte z.b


----------



## derLordselbst (11. Juni 2009)

Ich habe gerade von einem Arcor-Anschluss gemessen:

DSL Speed Test | Ergebnis

Arcor/Vodafone würde ich schon als Telekom-Konkurrenten bezeichnen. Die Leistung wird hier korrekt angezeigt.

Werde zuhause einfach aus Interesse mal meinen Unitymedia-Anschluss testen.

@amdintel: Obwohl ich Deine Frage durchaus berechtigt finde, ist es wirklich peinlich, wie Du auf Antworten reagierst, die Deine Meinung nicht unterstützen. So wie Du schreibst, droht Dir eher Gefahr von IQ-Tests, statt von IP-Tests...


----------



## amdintel (11. Juni 2009)

peinlich bist eher du ?
vielleicht ist ja dein Acor auch ein Werbe Partner ,
oder war einer ?
ich hab da  immer nur 1000,
wo anderes oder, 
der DSL Speed Meter der irgendwo im Ausland steht, erreiche ich oft weit über 4000 Speed !  
Das erkläre uns mal, wie das kommen kann ?
komisch nee ?


----------



## BigBubby (11. Juni 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> es heißt nicht bis zu,
> sondern dieses Lügen Barometer zeit bei mit stets  auch nur 1000 an, wo  anderes also bei anderen Speed Metern habe ich mehr als das 5 Fache mehr ! Daher mein Verdachts, dass das manipuliert ist, IP Abfrage Telekom ja/nein, ja gute Werte nein schlechte Werte z.b



Oh man. du kapierst wohl nicht.
Du gehst doch nicht jedes mal über einen anderen knoten zu dem server.
Da du jedes mal den selben wert kriegst, liegt es an dem weg dahin und nicht am server. Wie du vielleicht auch gemerkt haben solltest hat bei dem Server fast jeder schlechte ergebnisse. Das liegt also an dem teil und nicht am provider.
es gibt eigentlich keinen "perfekten" speedmesser, da immer irgendwer weiter weg wohnt von dem teil als jemand anders. einzige möglichkeit wäre wohl ein teil auf den mond zu setzen, so wären alle in etwa gleich weit weg


----------



## derLordselbst (11. Juni 2009)

Noch einmal in ganz simplen Worten, damit es auch amdintel versteht^^:

Die Arcor-Messung war bei einem Freund. Ich habe selbst einen Unitymedia-Ansschluss. Wenn Du schon versuchst zu beleidigen, lese wenigstens etwas genauer...

Mein Unitymedia-Anschluss wird übrigens falsch gemessen:

http://www.suma-tools.de/dsl-speed-...=5066.2&downloadtime=4.851&KB=3000&recorded=1


*Wie sollen wir jetzt amdintel erklären, warum er falsche Werte hat? Also noch einfacher:*

Lieber amdintel, vor Dir steht eine Kiste, .... nein, nicht die mit den bunten Bildern direkt vor dir, sondern die wo den Knopf drückst, um einzuschalten.

Davon geht eine Leitung in einen kleinen Kasten und von dort aus in die Wand. Schneide diese Leitung ruhig mal durch und schaue rein, Du wirst innen etwas Kupfer finden (das löst auch sofort dein Messungsproblem^^).

Auf der anderen Seite der Wand steht leider nicht direkt eine weitere Kiste, die misst, wie schnell  Dein Internet ist. Die Leitung geht durch viele andere Kisten, vielleicht sogar in anderes Land.

Irgendwann kommt endlich die Kiste, die Deine Geschwindigkeit misst.

Von jeder Kiste zuhause ist der Weg anders und es sind andere Kisten dazwischen. Daher kann es auch falsche Ergebnisse geben.

War das jetzt einfach genug für Dich, amdintel? Vorsicht, ich kann es notfalls noch einfacher...


----------



## harl.e.kin (11. Juni 2009)

@derLordselbst: schön erklärt! Schreibt doch bitte dazu mal ein How-To wie messe ich meine Internetgeschwindigkeit richtig.


----------



## amdintel (11. Juni 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Noch einmal in ganz simplen Worten, damit es auch amdintel versteht^^:
> 
> Die Arcor-Messung war bei einem Freund. Ich habe selbst einen Unitymedia-Ansschluss. Wenn Du schon versuchst zu beleidigen, lese wenigstens etwas genauer...
> 
> ...


 sag mal wie viel hast du schon getrunken und was faselst du da von Kisten und Kabeln ?
http://www.t-mobile.de/T-D1/img/display_image/0,3465,110317,00.jpg  das ist mein I-Net Zugang PC und gleich kommt beistimmt so ein schwarm wie, weil es durch die Luft geht, 
dauert es länger ?= gröhl , 
mal im Ernst, bei dem meisten Speed Metern habe ich über DSL 4000Geschw., nur bei dem oben genannten immer konstant ca. 1000, daher mein Verdacht,  das der manipuliert ist  und bei bestimmten
Provider weniger ausgeben soll ?

dann kannst ja noch ma posten !
hier mal lesen


----------



## taks (11. Juni 2009)

öhmm.. Ich find dich irgendwie drollig.
Da Versuchen dir ~10 Leute den Sachverhalt zu schildern und du führst dich auf als ob eine Verschwörung der Internet-Provider gegen dich im Gange wäre. Und das mit den Kisten kann man mit gesundem Menschenverstand noch gut als Sarkasmus erkennen.

Also, wenn du nur die Leute gegen dich aufbringen willst, schreib in ner Nvidia-News das AMD tausend mal besser ist, da kannst du eine Disskusion auf deinem Level führen. 

Also, einfach mal jemandem was Glauben, auch wenn man selbst nicht davon überzeugt ist.


----------



## BigBubby (11. Juni 2009)

lol amdintel ist echt stark. 
Ich frage mich, ob er das mit absicht macht. so doof kann man doch nicht sein...


----------



## derLordselbst (11. Juni 2009)

Ok, ich habe verstanden: *Noch einfacher*

Normalerweise kannst Du die 100 Meter in, sagen wir mal, 10 Sekunden laufen. 

Aber wenn ungünstigerweise auf Deinen Weg eine Wand ist und Du natürlich zwangsläufig davorläufst, weil Du glaubst wir reden Dir die Wand ein, fällst Du hin, musst wieder aufstehen und neu beschleunigen. 

Also brauchst Du 20 Sekunden.

Natürlich wirst Du dich dann hinterher bei demjenigen beschweren, der die Stoppuhr gehalten hat, weil Du doch auf allen anderen Strecken nur 10 Sekunden brauchst.

Da hilft es auch überhaupt nicht, dass alle in Deiner Umgebung Dich darauf hinweisen, dass Du gegen eine Wand gelaufen und hingefallen bist. Das hast Du garnicht mitbekommen..

_Irgendwann finde ich schon noch das passende Beispiel für amdintel _


----------



## midnight (13. Juni 2009)

derLordselbst++

so far


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. Juni 2009)

@ derLordselbst: Hätte es nicht besser Ausdrücken können... Anders vieleicht... Aber nicht besser...!


----------



## derLordselbst (13. Juni 2009)

Scheint ja auch funktioniert zu haben. Keine Nachfrage mehr von amdintel.

Dabei hätte ich noooch einfacher gekonnt.^^


----------



## uuodan (14. Juni 2009)

Diesem Thread möchte ich noch etwas hinzufügen: Man erreicht unter Linux bessere Ergebnisse auf diesen "Testseiten", als unter Windows (egal ob XP oder Vista). Merkwürdig, oder?

Man sollte auf diese Seiten KEINEN CENT geben. Testet einfach, indem Ihr Euch Dateien von FTPs ladet, wie z.B. Linux-Images von der Uni Chemnitz, Stuttgart, ... - so könnt Ihr Eure Nettodurchsatzraten viel besser im Mittel bestimmen.


----------



## midnight (14. Juni 2009)

Naja die Tests laufen auch nur mit JavaScript (teilweise auch Flash). Wenn dein Rechner eben unter Windows langsam genug ist bremst auch der den Test aus.

Wie uuodan schon sagte, einfach eine große Datei laden und dann den Datendurchsatz bestimmen.

so far


----------



## harl.e.kin (14. Juni 2009)

liegt daran das Linux die Verbindungen pro Server nicht wie Windows beschränkt. habe unter Linux auch bessere Raten beim Nettodownload als unter Windows


----------

